# Conseils pour WIN 10 sur MacBook Pro 16"



## Sim_Bass (5 Avril 2020)

Hello la communauté,

Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Pro 16" sur lequel, je dois installer WIN 10, mon MacBook Air 13" SSD 128 go, n'avait pas la capacité requise pour cette installation.

Pour mon utilisation quotidienne, WIN et OS doivent être ouvert en même temps donc je pense installer "Parallel", mais je ne sais pas si je dois aussi installer "BootCamp" ?

En ce qui concerne la licence WIN, peut-on en prendre une en dehors du site Microsoft, si oui, avez-vous un bon plan ?

Merci à tous pour vos réponses ...


----------



## RubenF (5 Avril 2020)

Hello, Si tu choisis Parallels ou Vmware ou même VirtualBox tu n’a aucunement besoin de BootCamp ce dernier est utile uniquement en cas de dual boot.
Ensuite pour Windows c’est vraiment pas le plus compliqué à trouver.


----------



## Sim_Bass (5 Avril 2020)

Oui il y a pleins de vendeurs mais y a t'il certains à éviter ?


----------



## RubenF (5 Avril 2020)

xxxxxxxxx

*Note de la modération :* il faut citer le lien des sites officiels des éditeurs pour un achat légal !


----------



## Sim_Bass (6 Avril 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> xxxxxxxxx


Merci pour le lien ;-)


----------

